# OMG What is this???



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

This is a great product simple,easy to use,and best of all no spills!!! Marks just a genius:shade:


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Guys Trophy Blend Scents really work & best of all no mess. Get you some you wont be dissappointed.*


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

No runs, no fuss, no errors Its worth trying out these great products


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

My wife still things I wear it as deoderant when I go hunting.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Lol .....*

Whats next? Market it in a purdy package .... and they will blindly walk with open wallets. 

It's my opinion, this is where the everyday archer can go so wildly wrong. Research these processes used in collecting and processing all these, pop-a-top scent product lines. The importance of good "REAL" scent can make your hunt. Try this. Just one season, call up a "REAL" whitetail game farm and purchase "REAL" fresh Deer Pee. See the results. Leave the isles of Wal-Mart behind in your search of "PEE" and scents. I have seen the reaction of real whitetail to fresh "REAL" deer pee is unbelievable. You spend $800-$1000 on your hunting rigs, then piss it all away putting man made goop all over your hunting area. There are game farms in about every state, try this. This my friends, is the best advice any avid hunter can give to another.


Real Pee Matters


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> Whats next? Market it in a purdy package .... and they will blindly walk with open wallets.
> 
> It's my opinion, this is where the everyday archer can go so wildly wrong. Research these processes used in collecting and processing all these, pop-a-top scent product lines. The importance of good "REAL" scent can make your hunt. Try this. Just one season, call up a "REAL" whitetail game farm and purchase "REAL" fresh Deer Pee. See the results. Leave the isles of Wal-Mart behind in your search of "PEE" and scents. I have seen the reaction of real whitetail to fresh "REAL" deer pee is unbelievable. You spend $800-$1000 on your hunting rigs, then piss it all away putting man made goop all over your hunting area. There are game farms in about every state, try this. This my friends, is the best advice any avid hunter can give to another.
> 
> ...


LOL, I totally agree with your findings, but is there enough Deer Farms around for the volume of hunters? They can only squeeze so much out of the Does. Alot of people arent that fortunite, myself included. This product works very well, better than most infact. You had stated a known fact but you cant place a claim on these products without trying them.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Well,
I appreciate your Honesty, but let me first clear the record.
Trophy Blend is made from 100% fresh Doe Pee from a very well know " DEER FARM ", and forgive me but I am not at liberty to say witch " DEER FARM ", but I can tell you this, Many of my very well known competitor's buy from this same farm, and have literally cornered the Market with it. And as far as Wal-Mart is concerned, I DON'T SELL TO THEM, you will never find Trophy Blend there.

So back to your comment about using real Pee, "I do Use Real Pee" I also use Real Elk Urine as well.

I have spent many many years in the field hunting with various types of scents and I can tell you from my experience a lot of the raw Urine's are just too freaking strong and will actually scare off the bucks! mainly because the natural Ammonia that is released in the urine's has not had time to dissipate into the Earth, especially if you are using a Hanging wick or some kind of a pad, Tell me that's all Natural for a deer to walk up on?? 

I have testimonial after testimonial on my product and how well it works, I'm sure the are those rare cases where no scents will work, and that where my cover scents come into play. :shade:

Mark


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Trophy Blend is a great product its the only one I will ever use again:teeth:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> Whats next? Market it in a purdy package .... and they will blindly walk with open wallets.
> 
> It's my opinion, this is where the everyday archer can go so wildly wrong. Research these processes used in collecting and processing all these, pop-a-top scent product lines. The importance of good "REAL" scent can make your hunt. Try this. Just one season, call up a "REAL" whitetail game farm and purchase "REAL" fresh Deer Pee. See the results. Leave the isles of Wal-Mart behind in your search of "PEE" and scents. I have seen the reaction of real whitetail to fresh "REAL" deer pee is unbelievable. You spend $800-$1000 on your hunting rigs, then piss it all away putting man made goop all over your hunting area. There are game farms in about every state, try this. This my friends, is the best advice any avid hunter can give to another.
> 
> ...


As with many OPINIONS on Archery Talk. Don't nock it until you try it. The quality of the urine is not in question. How use the product is what makes Trophy Blend stand out. The storage, use and delivery of Trophy Blend is what makes this a superior product. As you state, quality urine is the way to go when it comes to scent usage, and Trophy Blend uses top notch, 100%deer/elk urine...second to none. However, being able to lay a scent trail, place scent positioning locations and general scent dispersal is very easy without the mess of liquids. The design of Trophy Blend makes every aspect of scent dispersal easier.... 


*Scent Drags:*I can tell you that Trophy Blend makes laying a scent trail VERY easy. I lay long scent trails. Having to refresh my drag rag every so often is a real pain in the neck. I can drop the Trophy Blend stick and go...all the way to my stand. No need to refresh and the Trophy Blend, by design, lays more scent on the ground than conventional liquid scents. This makes it last even longer.

*Scent Postitioning:* How much easier does it get for putting numerous scent positions around your stand. Pop the top, rub on tree/leaf/branch, replace the cap. As the saying goes...."easy as 1, 2, 3!" No need to get out scent wicks from your pack somewhere, finding a tree to hang them/attach to, uncap the bottle, dip/pour onto the wick, reattach cap. Then have the liquid scent still on the outside of the bottle or on your gloves. The worst part of that is still smelling like deer urine in your stand and having deer pick you out of your stand because he can't figure out why another deer pi$$ed way up in the tree.


*General Scent Dispersal:* Again, how much easier can it get...uncap, screw the stick all the way out, and set it on the ground, rock, crotch of tree. Scent dispersal is about exposed surface area. When fully exposed, the Trophy Blend stick outnumbers the surface area of scent wicks by 7, 8, 9, 10 times or more. Therefore, you are exposing your hunting area to that much more scent to attract deer or elk. Liquid urine evaporates and breaks down with time in your stand. So, the longer you are out, the less effective it becomes. Trophy Blend is as strong and effective the 10th hour on the stand as it is the 1st hour.


Trophy Blend with an YEARS of shelf life. How much liquid urine to you throw out at the end of a season? If you are like me...quite a bit. Use Trophy Blend year after year with no deminishment of its effectiveness. 

If you really think about it, it just makes sence. Don't believe what I say though....try it! YOU are the only one who can make an accurate opinion!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I like the idea of your products! I have used liquid scents in the past with varying results, sometimes spectacular, sometimes not so spectacular. But there is always a mess and it is hard to contain with out getting the stink all over the place. Is your product available in Canada? And will you be doing a Moose scent? While deer hunting is my main passion, I also spend a couple of weeks every year hunting moose, and that is an area that is seriously lacking in quality scent products.


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

I'll give you $30 for one that said "Secret" so I can slip it my ex wife's medicine cabinet the next time I go to pick up my kids.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Crashman,

I have don't currantly have a dealer in Canada but I am in contact with a distributor up their that want to buy my product and get it into the dealers, as it stands I am selling it to people in Canada and I have been using paypay to do it, if you don't have a paypal acc we can work something else out


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

OOps I forgot to tell ya I do carry Moose scent but I am at the end of the season and I am waiting for my supplies to come in, but I will have it.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds good. I will be in touch.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Ok .... I'll try it.*



NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Well,
> I appreciate your Honesty, but let me first clear the record.
> Trophy Blend is made from 100% fresh Doe Pee from a very well know " DEER FARM ", and forgive me but I am not at liberty to say witch " DEER FARM ", but I can tell you this, Many of my very well known competitor's buy from this same farm, and have literally cornered the Market with it. And as far as Wal-Mart is concerned, I DON'T SELL TO THEM, you will never find Trophy Blend there.
> 
> ...



Ok.... I'll give this very product a shot. I have used comerical scents in the past and had no possitive result from them. I was educated on scents and the collecting and processing of them when I was approached about a staff position for a game farm producing 100% deer pee. I used this 100% ( Next-Day-Air) product and the reaction of the deer to this scent was amazing. I hade bucks coming in, lips curled, looking for the source. They bought it hook line and sinker. Took a HUGE mature buck directly related to scent that was presented. He went straight to it. With what was left over from the previous year, I used this year (08) and stopped 18 bucks dead in there tracks on my game trail to the crop fields. Could of took anyone of them. I can and will get you good feed back on this scent product. 

Mark,
I have another question ... Does the diet of these deer in these farm effect the odor of the pee? When you have domesticated deer, eating domesticated deer food, does that odor then get reflected via that food source. Human urine odor is altered due to diet. Does this happen to pen deer vs wild deer. Does the food source in your hunting area reflect in the pee odor's base? Example... if you were to take a Alabama buck to Iowa and release him ... would the bucks in Iowa say ...this boy aint from around here? Directly related to diet?


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

This is a great question and I think it will bring a lot of argument, I am not a Vet. or a Scientist, all I can tell you is I have used my product for the last Three years in many differant places and quite frankly I don't see a differant reaction in the deer, I think its just like humans are, sometimes your body just releases a differant oder from day to day, Could be the water you drink or the food you eat. In a bucks case what if he was eating off several differant fields and or licking many differant salt licks?? 

Awesome Question and I hope you great sucsess with Trophy Blend Scents.


----------

